# near syncope while pregnant



## ggparker14 (Jul 13, 2011)

Need a dx for near syncope while pregnant. Would this be coded as 646.83 and 780.2?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## maudys (Jul 14, 2011)

648.93 and 780.2, unless the documentation indicates that the syncope is a complication of the pregnancy.  646.83 is a complication of the pregnancy I believe.


----------

